
PCI Express 5.0 Announced with 32GT/S Transfer Rates - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=PCIe-5.0-Announced
======
londons_explore
It's time for standards to stop setting fixed 'speeds'.

Instead, on powerup, devices should communicate at some base speed, then every
millisecond go 10% faster. As soon as communication fails, step the speed back
2 steps and use that speed.

That way we wouldn't need a new standard every time someone invents something
slightly faster.

------
arnon
Getting close to IBM and NVIDIA's NVLink at 300GB/s!

~~~
j-walker
Looks like NVLink is 25GT/s while PCIe 5.0 is 32GT/s (per pair of electrical
"wires").

~~~
arnon
On POWER9 NVLink is 300GB/s aggregated in/out.

PCIe 5.0 has a higher transfer rate, but can't aggregate links, so it's
limited to 63.01 GB/s (at PCIe 5.0 x16)

